# Suggest some books



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi friends can you please suggest me some good books on these topics:
1. ASP.NET(In C# and VB both) : Amazon.com: Professional ASP.NET 3.5: In C# and VB (Programmer to Programmer) (9780470187579): Bill Evjen, Scott Hanselman, Devin Rader: Books
Which one is good??? The black book or the Wrox one??

2. PHP + MySQL : Amazon.com: PHP and MySQL: Create - Modify - Reuse (9780470192429): Timothy Boronczyk, Martin E. Psinas: Books

3. RHCE : Amazon.com: RHCE Red Hat Certified Engineer Linux Study Guide (Exam RH302) (Certification Press) (9780072264548): Michael Jang: Books

4. Python : Amazon.com: Learning Python (Animal Guide) (9780596158064): Mark Lutz, Lutz Mark: Books

5. Java : I'm looking to buy the Complete Reference by Herbert Schildt. But I've a confusion, there are two books, one is Java2 and another one is simply Complete Reference to Java. What is Java2?? Is it the version??

6. HTML, CSS, Javascript : I've a book of Ivan Bayross. But I want something more good. The Javascript there is just bs.

7. CEH : Amazon.com: CEH: Official Certified Ethical Hacker Review Guide: Exam 312-50 (9780782144376): Kimberly Graves: Books

8. Perl : Amazon.com: Programming Perl (3rd Edition) (9780596000271): Larry Wall, Tom Christiansen, Jon Orwant: Books OR Amazon.com: Learning Perl, 5th Edition (9780596520106): Randal Schwartz, Tom Phoenix, brian d foy: Books

Well.....I've added my choise. Please correct them accordingly.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 12, 2010)

Wow 50 avobe views and no reply. Hey guys please reply yaar.


----------



## vandit (Mar 14, 2010)

Java 2 is the latest version of Java so buy that one...
Both the ASP.Net books are good. (Wrox is a more revered brand.)


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 13, 2010)

hey guys even i'm doing a course in .NET in NIIT
are the course material offered by NIIT good enough?
I have VB.NET,ASP.NET,XML & C#

i wanted to ask which book to buy for VB.NET?
the black book or some other brand?
should i buy a specific book for each i.e VB,C# etc..
or there are books that cover all the  4 topics?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 13, 2010)

^^ Hey buddy check out your thread *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=126799


----------



## rishitells (May 13, 2010)

For HTML and CSS, I use-
Wrox Beginning CSS for Web Design,
and Wrox Professional CSS for Web Design.
Wrox Javascript books are also really gud.

and Ivan Bayross sucks


----------



## eman (May 19, 2010)

Hey dude if money is a problem you should check your local library for these books. My university had all the ones I wanted to read up on and then some.


----------

